# Ashby tunnel..Leicstershire



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2018)

Ashby tunnel opened in 1804 originally as a canal tunnel between interconnecting canals so that the mining districts around the area could use it.the first carts through were drawn by horse.it was later improved for proper railway use.the tunnel was shortened from 447 yards to 308 yards and laid track for single gauge use.the line continued use till 1915 then it closed till the second world war when it was reopened again for the army to use.the line finally closed in 1955.visited this last year with man gone wrong as we were that way.apparently one end is badly flooded and I guess that is why there is a massive brick wall built in the middle.


----------



## HughieD (May 18, 2018)

Great set Mikey. Making Me want to do another tunnel as haven't done one for a while.


----------



## caiman (May 19, 2018)

Your history is a bit adrift. Ashby tunnel was first driven as a horse drawn tramway tunnel and later converted to full-scale railway. The Ashby Tramway linked the canal at Ashby to various mines and quarries between Ashby and the village of Ticknall. 

I think that one end got opencast mined in the late 1940's which may account for the wall.


----------



## Rubex (May 19, 2018)

Random bit of graffiti there haha great shots Mikey, I really like the greenery in the first one!


----------



## krela (May 19, 2018)

I think that's the most bizarre bit of scrawling I've ever seen on a wall!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Great set Mikey. Making Me want to do another tunnel as haven't done one for a while.


Cheers mate.gwt your torch out and get in one then ha ha


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2018)

caiman said:


> Your history is a bit adrift. Ashby tunnel was first driven as a horse drawn tramway tunnel and later converted to full-scale railway. The Ashby Tramway linked the canal at Ashby to various mines and quarries between Ashby and the village of Ticknall.
> 
> I think that one end got opencast mined in the late 1940's which may account for the wall.


I thought I said about a canal tunnel with horses pulling carts and then for rails.maybe in a strange way..I had no idea about the wall


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Random bit of graffiti there haha great shots Mikey, I really like the greenery in the first one!



Thank you..bit random ain't it


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2018)

krela said:


> I think that's the most bizarre bit of scrawling I've ever seen on a wall!


Few,years old now.i expected to find them still in there


----------



## The Wombat (May 19, 2018)

Nicely photographed Mikey....
A bit jealous.... We never made it to the wall, as when we visited, it was knee deep in water, and we weren't equipped


----------

